# D-Day Spitfire BBMF



## Royzee617 (May 22, 2005)

Something form last year's TV coverage of the anniversary of DDay.

Nice video shame about the commentary.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 22, 2005)

Outstanding! Seeing the Lancaster fly-past was a bit stirring, I must say! Thanks for posting this Roy. Watching the Spitfire display was terrific also.

Incidentally, a great uncle of mine was part of the 1st Canadian Parachute Battalion that went in with 6th British Airborne, so it was gratifying to hear that mentioned as well.


----------



## Beni (May 23, 2005)

Its great to see haw proud fill english people about their roll in ww2. I spend last two summers in leeds,(and there I will be the next...), and its really easy to find the popies everywhere....


----------



## dinos7 (Jun 6, 2005)

ive got to admit, that is a pretty cool clip. i lost my brother in iraq, me and him were intrested in ww2


----------



## evangilder (Jun 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your brother dinos7. My condolences.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that dino. My condolences too.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 6, 2005)

That 'historian' didn't have a clue! First off, they weren't Bf-109s, they were Fw-190A8s. Secondly, that wasn't all the Allied Air Forces saw of the Luftwaffe on 6th June. Thirdly, why weren't the Canadians mentioned on the beach landings?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 6, 2005)

Well, he did mention them a bit later on.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 6, 2005)

I got annoyed and stopped watching it because he said "Britain and U.S landings on the beaches..." I know, who'd think I'd get annoyed because someone forgot to mentioned Canada? Hell, I forgot them in my Spitfire speech...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 6, 2005)

S'okay, we're used to it. 

 

I agree though, he didn't seem like much of a historian.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 7, 2005)

Well every German plane is a Messerschmitt Bf-109 according to 90% of British people


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 9, 2005)

What's the other 10%? Stukas?


----------



## Royzee617 (Jun 11, 2005)

Excerpt from a TV doc on MH434 - shows Ray Hanna flying it with his old buddies, the Red Arrows,


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> What's the other 10%? Stukas?



Nah, Heinkels


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 11, 2005)

Cool video! Seeing the Spit in formation with the Arrows was pretty wild.


----------

